
Docker Universal Control Plane - jgrahamc
http://www.docker.com/universal-control-plane
======
nl
Hu?

I've worked with VMWare/AWS/OpenStack in both "Enterprise" and "real world"
environments. I've spent a long time reading vendor white papers and I've had
the misfortune of writing a few. I've used Docker pretty extensively too.

Unfortunately I'm not too sure what this does.

So I _think_ what this does is let you deploy and move Docker containers and
hence Dockerized apps between hosts.

Maybe?

But what does this mean "For developers and IT operations teams, Universal
Control Panel provides a quick and easy way to build, ship, and run
distributed apps from a _single Docker framework._ "

So this isn't just a management app?

~~~
IanCal
Looks like "opsworks" but not limited to AWS (and hopefully less frustrating).
I guess this is coming from tutum who they bought recently and have been
building basically the same thing. That's great, because so far I've mostly
had great experiences with tutum.

Here's the blogpost announcing it: [http://blog.docker.com/2015/11/dockercon-
eu-2015-docker-univ...](http://blog.docker.com/2015/11/dockercon-
eu-2015-docker-universal-control-plane/)

There seem to be some features like poking running containers from the UI:

[https://twitter.com/svsteenis/status/666568775672705024/phot...](https://twitter.com/svsteenis/status/666568775672705024/photo/1?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw)

------
ssewell
I can't help but feel like Docker is lacking focus and a proliferation of
tools with overlapping roles are emerging. So we have Docker Machine to
provision nodes from command line, Kitematic as a GUI version, Tutum, which is
similar to both (albeit more powerful) but hosted by Docker, and now the
Universal Control Plane.

I'm having trouble understanding exactly what the Universal Control Plane
does. There doesn't seem to be much available in terms of documentation, just
the beta signup page.

~~~
kitwalker12
I feel like this is a self-hosted tutum-like environment for managing
containers

------
contingencies
Can't help but feel that 'control plane' is the new 'shell script': I never
heard this term until recently, and it seems to be on the hype-train,
certainly in Silly-Valley.

I wonder, does that Google historical search-frequency analyzer thang let you
do geographic breakdowns? Anyone else remember HP-issued SNMP-based management
software from the 1990s: control plane indeed! I'd wager this is part of what
inspired Nagios.

------
zaroth
Better and less buzz-word compliant description with nice system diagrams is
on the blog post: [http://blog.docker.com/2015/11/dockercon-eu-2015-docker-
univ...](http://blog.docker.com/2015/11/dockercon-eu-2015-docker-universal-
control-plane/)

------
alexhawdon
Is this like a self-hosted Tutum?

------
lyschoening
"Plane" or "Panel"? They don't seem to be quite certain either.

~~~
KenCochrane
It is Plane

~~~
lyschoening
Ok, I can see it is corrected now.

